# Draw a long bow: How is world recession Rudd's fault?



## metric (12 March 2009)

ok. heres your chance. we know its all krudds fault. as soon as he got in, things went 'irish'.

so draw a long bow. how is the world recession all rudds fault?


.


----------



## nomore4s (12 March 2009)

*Re: Draw a long bow. How is world recession Rudds fault?*

lol, where's Mr Burns when you need him:


----------



## nunthewiser (12 March 2009)

*Re: Draw a long bow. How is world recession Rudds fault?*



nomore4s said:


> lol, where's Mr Burns when you need him:




 i have removed this post as it had no value to anyone whatsoever even if it was funny at the time 

have a niceday


----------



## metric (12 March 2009)

*Re: Draw a long bow: How is world recession Rudds fault?*

i believe the crisis was started when the ear wax indicies crashed, due to the discovery of rudd squandering the national reserves for pesonal gratification.

this had a knock on effect in the markets, banking, etc, and youve witnessed the rest.

.


----------



## Julia (12 March 2009)

*Re: Draw a long bow: How is world recession Rudds fault?*

Obviously, Metric, no one here is going to say the current mess is all Mr Rudd's fault.  However, that won't stop some punters when they come to vote next election registering their protest against their financial difficulties.

There's a section of our society which takes no interest in what's happening in the world, have no focus on the financial world apart from how much they have to spend each week, and will want to blame someone for life not being dead easy.

So they will blame the gummint.

And by that time Costello will probably have succumbed to the pleas for him to lead the Liberal flock, and the punters will remember that everything was easier under a Liberal gummint, and out may well go a one-term Labor government.

Well, that's what I'm hoping.


----------



## metric (12 March 2009)

*Re: Draw a long bow: How is world recession Rudds fault?*



> Obviously, Metric, no one here is going to say the current mess is all Mr Rudd's fault.




im just waxing lyrical julia. of course, we know its not all rudds fault...


.


----------



## Calliope (12 March 2009)

*Re: Draw a long bow: How is world recession Rudds fault?*

His biggest fault is toxic boredom.

SMH
Warning: this bloke yaks for Australia  SMH
Annabel Crabb
March 12, 2009
TO LISTEN to a parliamentary answer by Kevin Rudd is to enlist in a gruelling physical challenge.

At first, your correspondent was embarrassed about her inability to maintain attention all the way through to the end of even some of the shorter answers.

But after yesterday's question time, in which the PM reached a personal best of 13 whole minutes, it became clear there is a mystical power to the man's speech patterns. At the 30-second mark, the listener is feeling confident. There are a few "early and decisives", the odd reference to the "core facts" about something-or-other, but nothing to raise a sweat.

By the 90-second mark, it's an effort. We're forging further and further away from the question. Ordinary landmarks disappear. The PM begins to introduce a few special effects - a column of ABS statistics, or the night thoughts of some long-dead Nobel laureate. Then he might go for a quick whip round the GDPs of some selected OECD countries.

Kevin Rudd is the Phil Spector of political oratory - his technique is "Wall of Sound", with massive overdubbing of economic statistics.

By the second-minute mark, the human brain begins to wander, in search of the banal comforts of home.

Have we run out of Vegemite?

When is the cat due at the vet?

Through the neural crack jemmied open by these uninvited thoughts, dozens of others rudely crowd.

Legions of unwritten letters, unpaid bills, unwatered plants and unthanked great aunts jostle for attention, and suddenly Mr Rudd and his statistics are completely gone.

With an effort, the listener snaps back to attention, only to hear him take a long breath and say: "Secondly …"

It's the oddest thing; it's not that the sentences aren't sentenses, or that they don't make sense grammatically. It's just that they attempt so little. Facts and figures flow remorselessly, interspersed with quotations from analysts or International Monetary Fund personages.

Mr Rudd's first answer yesterday lasted six minutes, but it seemed an eternity. When he fell silent, Brett Raguse (Lab, Forde), managed to struggle to his feet. "My question is to the Prime Minister. Will the Prime Minister update the house on recent updates to the global economic outlook and … ?"

What? Was the man mad?

"Flee!" your correspondent wanted to gasp, but was overcome. Mr Rudd resumed his position at the dispatch box.

THIRTEEN more minutes followed, interrupted by feeble cries to the Speaker from a stricken Opposition at minutes six, eight, nine and 11 ½.

"This is verbal anaesthetic!" protested the Liberal frontbencher Tony Smith. Later, someone asked about bananas.

I wish I could tell you what the answer was.


----------



## beerwm (12 March 2009)

*Re: Draw a long bow: How is world recession Rudds fault?*

I do watch Question Time occasionally;

I wish they would reform this old-archaic form of demcracy.

Ask Krudd a question; and if it relates to jobs, the economy, finance you will hear the same speech everytime... EVERYTIME.. regardless of the specifics. But there is no accountability to answer the question... its just the Krudd Show.

-

I disagree on your point Julia.

I think Rudd can so what ever he pleases with the economy and suffer no reprecusions.
He has the best excuse--> Financial Crisis, and no accountability.
The fact that he has ACTED i feel makes him immune to criticism of inaction.


----------



## wonderrman (12 March 2009)

It's not Rudd's fault. It's Greenspan's fault for droping the interest rates to 1% in 2001 and not changing them until 2004.


----------



## Conza88 (12 March 2009)

It wasn't his fault, personally. But in terms of policy, he hasn't helped. And what he has done _(stimulus package)_ = *is making it WORSE.*

And no, I think the Liberal party are just as retarded as the Labor party.

*Rudd Crashing The Australian Economy*

Chris Leithner, Director of Leithner & Company, a private investment company in Australia is interviewed on 612 ABC radio with Steve Austin. 8th of December, 2008. 

To find out more about Austrian Economics and how followers of the school, were able to forecast the failure of the Brenton Woods system & the current financial crisis. Please visit: http://www.mises.org​


----------



## MACCA350 (12 March 2009)

*Re: Draw a long bow: How is world recession Rudds fault?*



beerwm said:


> I do watch Question Time occasionally;
> 
> I wish they would reform this old-archaic form of demcracy.
> 
> Ask Krudd a question; and if it relates to jobs, the economy, finance you will hear the same speech everytime... EVERYTIME.. regardless of the specifics. But there is no accountability to answer the question... its just the Krudd Show.



.........and I can't remember the last time he actually answered a question  I've stopped watching as I feel my stress levels become too high from his unending dribble......kept feeling like jumping through the TV and grabbing him by the neck screaming "JUST ANSWER THE ........ QUESTION!!" 

cheers


----------



## derty (12 March 2009)

beerwm said:


> I do watch Question Time occasionally;
> 
> I wish they would reform this old-archaic form of demcracy.
> 
> Ask Krudd a question; and if it relates to jobs, the economy, finance you will hear the same speech everytime... EVERYTIME.. regardless of the specifics. But there is no accountability to answer the question... its just the Krudd Show.






MACCA350 said:


> .........and I can't remember the last time he actually answered a question  I've stopped watching as I feel my stress levels become too high from his unending dribble......kept feeling like jumping through the TV and grabbing him by the neck screaming "JUST ANSWER THE ........ QUESTION!!"




When do any politicians ever answer the question asked? They are trained not to. They are all as dull as dog doodoo (the white powdery kind). Keating was the last great word slinger, none have come close since.


----------



## jetblack (12 March 2009)

Rudd just happened to be in the right place at the wrong time by becomming PM. Like a rabbit in the head lights all he can do is buy votes.

Meanwhile Malcom is just filling in time for when Costello makes his move to become leader of the liberal party then go on to become out next PM.

Too much turbulence in this world economy why swim against the tide let some other bastard take the hits. 

I cannot think for one moment that Costello would let the possibility of PM ever slip him by, it would eat him up.


----------



## beerwm (12 March 2009)

*Re: Draw a long bow: How is world recession Rudds fault?*



MACCA350 said:


> .........and I can't remember the last time he actually answered a question  I've stopped watching as I feel my stress levels become too high from his unending dribble......kept feeling like jumping through the TV and grabbing him by the neck screaming "JUST ANSWER THE ........ QUESTION!!"
> 
> cheers




heh, i know what you mean.

And as soon as someone steps to the plate on a 'point of order' he is shot down by the speaker, i dont %@$@$ get it!!!

If i was the speaker- i'd get them to answer the questions or kick them out of the house - allow rebutals, and get some @&!# actually sorted out.

[I dont blame the speaker though; its just his job, i blame the system]


----------



## MACCA350 (12 March 2009)

derty said:


> When do any politicians ever answer the question asked? They are trained not to. They are all as dull as dog doodoo (the white powdery kind). Keating was the last great word slinger, none have come close since.



Howard didn't seem to waffle on as much as Rudd, and many times He'd answer with a single straight to the point sentence........although I only started watching about 6 months before the election, so he probably couldn't be bothered with it all by then  .........but you're right, we're talking about politicians here <smacks self in forehead> 

cheers


----------



## Calliope (12 March 2009)

jetblack said:


> I cannot think for one moment that Costello would let the possibility of PM ever slip him by, it would eat him up.




You are right. It is a matter of timing. He wants to spend as little time as possible on the front bench before the next election, for obvious reasons.


----------



## MACCA350 (12 March 2009)

*Re: Draw a long bow: How is world recession Rudds fault?*



beerwm said:


> heh, i know what you mean.
> 
> And as soon as someone steps to the plate on a 'point of order' he is shot down by the speaker, i dont %@$@$ get it!!!
> 
> ...



it all just seems to be a complete wast of time.......someone asks a question(many of which I would like to see answered).......government dodges the question until times up It's pathetic.......I was able to get more out of my kids when they were 6 months old, ie before they were able to speak 

cheers


----------



## Julia (12 March 2009)

beerwm said:


> -
> 
> I disagree on your point Julia.
> 
> ...



I do agree with you as far as the reality of the situation goes.
But sometimes the voters' disgruntled emotions override rational considerations.   

e.g. I think I'm a fairly informed and rational person but in our forthcoming Qld election I will vote for the LNP just because I'm fed up with Labor, not because I have any conviction the LNP will do a better job.  That is not a really rational approach on my part.  

However, you might be right.  Perhaps the great mass of Oz voters are informed, rational and unemotional.



derty said:


> When do any politicians ever answer the question asked? They are trained not to. They are all as dull as dog doodoo (the white powdery kind). Keating was the last great word slinger, none have come close since.



Actually I do think Lindsay Tanner genuinely listens to and responds to questions :  ditto Stephen Smith.

Keating can still pack a mighty verbal punch when he chooses.


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 March 2009)

Calliope said:


> You are right. It is a matter of timing. He wants to spend as little time as possible on the front bench before the next election, for obvious reasons.




I've seen the Dolmio grin plastered on the aussie newspaper websites and on Aunty the last couple of days.


----------



## Julia (12 March 2009)

*Re: Draw a long bow: How is world recession Rudds fault?*



metric said:


> im just waxing lyrical julia. of course, we know its not all rudds fault...
> 
> 
> .



Yeah, I know you know we know.  The question just prompted the thought that some people would indeed take the suggestion quite seriously.

I heard a woman on the radio this evening say there was no need for any of the job losses that are happening at present.  When asked by the presenter how a company can pay staff if the money simply isn't coming in due to loss of sales etc., she declared that of course the money was still coming in, and it was all the fault of the banks.  

So there you go.


----------



## nomore4s (13 March 2009)

It's all Rudds fault because he won the election, if Howard had won, it would all be Howards fault but then Howard would have retired and then it would be Costellos fault, but then Costello would be blaming the newly retired Howard who would then somehow place the blame on the Hawke/Keating government.
Isn't that how politics works?:


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 March 2009)

nomore4s said:


> It's all Rudds fault because he won the election, if Howard had won, it would all be Howards fault but then Howard would have retired and then it would be Costellos fault, but then Costello would be blaming the newly retired Howard who would then somehow place the blame on the Hawke/Keating government.
> Isn't that how politics works?:




Spot on nomore4's.

Hip pocket issues. Most aussies could'nt give a stuff. Going to the ballot on a Saturday every couple of years is enough of an inconvenience for most. Generally speaking incumbents cop downturns even if they are global!


----------



## Temjin (13 March 2009)

It's definitely not his fault, but he is making it worse by all these stimulus packages and reckless government spending. 

Not to mention his "****storm" speech by advocating for the government "to do something" rather than let the free market works, in which the latter he believes does not work and/or is the cause of the GFC. He really needs to fire all his economic advisors or brainwash them and then send them to the Austrian school.


----------



## Broadside (13 March 2009)

the 2020 summit was the beginning of the end for the world economy, the eyes of the world were turned to Canberra for the meeting of celebrity minds and the best they could come up with was roof insulation.

Then began the spiral of despair, wailing and gnashing of teeth, etc.

So Kevin Rudd AND Cate Blanchett and her ilk are all equally to blame for this mess.


----------

